# 35g Hex Construction Journal



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

This is my second attempt at a tank. I'm still debating on putting a waterfall or pond in. I did in my first one and it was kind of a pain. I do want to try some broms this time around. From what I've read, I'm going to stick some little pots in the foam on the walls. Is this a good way for them to be planted? all I know is they shouldn't stay in really wet substrate. I'm also not sure how to go about lighting it. I've seen some people build a box to fit the top, but I would like to just have a fixture sit on it for now. Any help/suggestions are appreciated as always.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like you've got a great start. I didn't do pots but made some cutouts in the great stuff for my broms. You will definitely need a top, but you can probably just cut some plexi (or have a glass shop cut some glass) to fit your top. I have a 20G hex and 3/8" plexi is more than enough. In your tank I might suggest going to 1/2" to be sure it never sags. At that point glass is probably cheaper if you have a local glass shop. Water feature will be tough with the limited floorspace (compared to volume) that you have.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

my start of a pond


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

does anyone use the pink polystyrene to make shelve or cliffs in their tanks? I've seen it used in the fake rock thread, just curious. Also thank you to tkromer for being the first and only other person to reply


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

The broms do not need pots at all. Just pin them to the background, to the cork, or stick their stolons right in the foam. Lighting for a hex is add because of the shape. How wide is this tank? If you are hesitant with a water feature don't do it.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Dual 18" on my 20G hex, I think you can get dual 24" power compacts for the 35G, if you have a little overhang so be it. You can rigs legs with some clamps (since you'll be mounting to an angled surface not just perpendicular), or you can just let it sit on the top if the heat isn't too bad.
Pink polystyrene is fine for making cliffs, I haven't done it in a viv but I've done it in an aquarium, so I know it holds up well in water  I would avoid a water feature in a hex tank just due to the lack of floor space. I think if you'd like a water feature you could always do a small "pond" but not have any running water.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

the tank is 23" at its widest point, from peak to peak on a hexagon and 20" across the parallel sides. If anyone has pictures of their hex tanks please post, especially if it shows the light setup.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

parts-construction/topic33891.html?hilit=

Here is a link to my hex construction journal. I am working on another one right now. I will do another journal for this one too. Good luck.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

I wasn't sure how well this light would work so I bought it half on impulse and it turned out pretty good. Mounting it to something shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

Most of the foaming is done. Now covering everything with silicone and coco..ugh. the pink polystyrene is one of the ledges to be siliconed in to make a cliff.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

any last minute suggestions/criticisms before i silicone this? and will the light pictured work?.. it's a Sun Blaster 24w T5 and the box says it's 6400K


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you planning on making a hood or canopy? You'll need something to reflect the light back down to the tank.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

i am going to make a hood, what can i use for reflective material? tinfoil?


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Depends on how much you really need to stretch your light output. If you'll be using a lot of wattage and you're not worried about having super reflect-ability, you can just paint the inside of the hood white. Otherwise, you can retrofit the lamps into an old fixture with a reflector already installed, or I've heard of people having good results with that metallic mylar tape.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a crappy pic, but I wanted to get it posted after just finishing the cliffs. It's still curing outside so I didn't want to bring it in for the camera. Still working on the pond and hopefully picking up the glass lid tomorrow!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking good so far. Much nicer than my "Oh My God What A Mess" background. I did some of the cliffs like you did. I tried to make a cave but it turned out quite laughable so I carved out a place on top of it to plant some creeping fig in hopes that the fig will create a hiding wall for the so called cave. Kind of like those beads people would put in a doorway back in the 70's. 
Candy


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a cave that the frogs weren't much interested in at first, after a fern grew across the opening they love to sleep in there.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! I have a hex like that that was my 1st viv. I will be redoing it soon and was thinking of doing something similar to your cool little shelves. I love the shape of hex tanks, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

My failed attempt at a pond/waterfall, oh well, I like the tank the way it is and there wasn't a lot of room for it anyway.










Here's a better photo than the other day. Nothing is finalized, just threw some driftwood in quick. Now to order some plants and broms.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Definitely needs plants, it looks like it will be great once they're in there.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

Good news, my frogs are here (4 Leucs), but my broms are not yet which I don't know why. I ordered them over 2 weeks ago. No new tank shots until I get them but here's the frogs..
3 of the 4








a little better pic


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice frogs. I hope your plants come soon.
Candy


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Very cool frogs!! I have a group of them and they are so funto watch. I call them my little "army men" 

i hope you get your plants in soon too, it shouldn't be to much longer. Do you have any other plants your putting in there?


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

A couple of other plants are going in it, mostly from my other tanks. Theres some begonia, riccia, and I have an anubias that i'm trying to figure out how to split the rhizome correctly to start a new plant.


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

broms finally came  any other suggestions for plants?


----------



## AIexanderTheGreat (Jun 25, 2008)

more plants!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

creeping fig! not a super attractive plant, but not bad. it's good cause it will cover the entire background and make it look more grown in. i could add some ferns (koren rock, maidenhair...). just go to home depot or something and pick some out, but make sure to wash all the fertilizers out first.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^
^
What they said... exactly what i was gonna suggest


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)

Little by little it's starting to come to life after adding some more plants...


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome tank! Makes me want to run out and get a hex tank.


----------

